# Newbie from North Wales



## antocamper (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Wilders,
Greetings from N/wales. I'm back wilding after a long lay off and I think this is a fantastic site, at the moment I'm finding my way around, but I hope to post some messages shortly.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi autocamper,
welcome to the site, lots of info on here. Look forward to reading some of your posts (North Wales) area.

Happy Camping


----------



## cipro (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi pal and welcome to the best wild and free speach site


----------



## tony (Jan 29, 2009)

*welcome*

hi to another tony & welcome.
n.wales is a lovely part of the world.
tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 29, 2009)

hi and welcome hope you enjoy its a great place


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Wildside of life


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## NWPT (Jan 29, 2009)

Croeso!

Thats as far as my wesh goes


----------



## Polly (Jan 29, 2009)

Hia
Welcome
Roughly where about in North Wales


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside, I was just down north Wales last week for 6 days, love north Wales, (apart from Rhyl, as the parking is rubbish) hoping to pop down again in the summer.

Regards Tom


----------



## John McPhilbin (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Tony
I lived in Brymbo Nr Wrexham some years ago, but I try and get back with the MH when ever I can,been told not to bring the new one into the village in case I close it off !!!!!!
Welcome to the Wild ones.
Regards...John


----------

